# I confess that I like Guayabo



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

*Tonz qué Resorteros!* (This is something like "what's up")

You have to know that two-way towards my country is verycommon. and say "I love the guava" is like saying "I love to walkbehind the lady" and **** could not better express my love forthis new fork.

This fork was a gift from me my brother Chaneke (gross) (grossbranch and it ... very nice, of course) just for my mouth to work itomitted sacarfotos branch before lol! Well, without further ado I give you the pics.

Carnal Chaneke: Thank you for the branch

Oh! I forgot ... and you like the Guayabo?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that is what i call a natural slingshot, love the curves, jeff


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

you little pervert!! that´s waaaaaay to sexy!!!









now... SEND IT BACK, COMPADRE!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Me gusta mucho.
Philly


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

THATS FLIPING SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Smooth-Flowing-Really FINEEEEeeeeee


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

fabulous! enhanced without losing the natural beauty!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

* Guayabooooooooooo*


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

A very lovely, and I daresay SEXY slingshot! Excellent work and from a true master builder!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Celebration as much as they like me "The Guava" lol!

Thank you very much everyone for your kind comments


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Muy bonito


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> * Guayabooooooooooo*


Guayaboooooooo


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

SEXY slingshot!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Chepo, beautifully carved and finished another outstanding natural.
Much respect, Martin.


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

That is a smooth article. Really a work of art.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Could not be more eloquent that wolf "Guuuuuuaaaaaayaaaaabooooooo" lol!


Thank you very much your visits and post


----------



## landus94 (Jan 17, 2011)

Amazing! Amazing workmanship! Amazing piece of wood! Amazing look and shape! Just incredible! I've never liked naturals until I saw your slingshot!

I'm impressed, greetings!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

landus94 said:


> Amazing! Amazing workmanship! Amazing piece of wood! Amazing look and shape! Just incredible! I've never liked naturals until I saw your slingshot!
> 
> I'm impressed, greetings!


*landus* Thanks for your effusive and rewarding comments, they motivateand cheer me greatly. thank you very much! and good pay for the natural lol!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Chepo I am hard at work on a carved natural the way you make them. It will still be some time before it is ready but I will definately show it when that blessed day arrives. Thank you very much for all your help and inspiration on this current project.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

like it? I love it! What a sleek looking piece of art!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> like it? I love it! What a sleek looking piece of art!


Thank you very much for the comment Gopher, I'm glad to see you here


----------



## oldnslow (Feb 25, 2011)

How did I miss this beautiful, sensuous piece of art? And functional too!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice, you definitely have the eye for naturals.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

oldnslow said:


> How did I miss this beautiful, sensuous piece of art? And functional too!


Yes, me too. somewhat I missed this post.

Chepo, Estoy totalmente sin palabras que no pude encontrar la palabra adecuada para describirlo


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,
You are not the only one that likes guayabo, I do not just like it, but love it. I believe that you must to be thinking about tho climb the guayabo, as you were making this resortera since is very sexy. Great work from the resortero maestro as usual. Do not stop making these wonders and great pictures as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! ! ! ! (turning the lights down.. Reaching for the jergins and some tissues) j/k


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

oldnslow said:


> Wow! ! ! ! (turning the lights down.. Reaching for the jergins and some tissues) j/k


LOL! Thaks SlinshotSean


----------

